# Brixton chitter-chatter & news Jan 2012



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Brixtonites!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2012)

Yay.. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year my little Brickers friends.

Mild and damp start.

Got a friend coming to meet me for lunch/coffee/drinks.  Where is open I wonder.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

Fucking hell it's weatherageddon out there   Just nosed out of the window and there are no stalls on the market all today.  I assume they were advised it's too dangerous cos of the wind.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Fucking hell it's weatherageddon out there  Just nosed out of the window and there are no stalls on the market all today. I assume they were advised it's too dangerous cos of the wind.


 
I was down there earlier - just got back 40 mins ago and Brixton is dead dead dead as a dodo... never seen it so quiet. Except the swimming pool which was rather busy.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2012)

Mate of mine got mugged (almost twice!) on NYE. 1st time at a bus stop near Jamm but a guy there announced himself as an undercover cop, so they legged it. Then near the park opposite Olive Morris House on the way home, at knifepoint. Police turned up immediately after called and ran them round the block in a car a few times but no joy.

Same guy also got jumped on New Park Road a few months ago


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I was down there earlier - just got back 40 mins ago and Brixton is dead dead dead as a dodo... never seen it so quiet. Except the swimming pool which was rather busy.


Do you swim at the rec gg? What's it like as pools go and how much?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Do you swim at the rec gg? What's it like as pools go and how much?



I was really annoyed that the rec cost me a peak time charge at 11am the other morning! Other than that I find it fine, but can be busy if you can only make real peak times. I paid £3 for my swim but I have a Lambeth employee's card so might be a bit cheaper than normal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Mate of mine got mugged (almost twice!) on NYE. 1st time at a bus stop near Jamm but a guy there announced himself as an undercover cop, so they legged it. Then near the park opposite Olive Morris House on the way home, at knifepoint. Police turned up immediately after called and ran them round the block in a car a few times but no joy.
> 
> Same guy also got jumped on New Park Road a few months ago



Was this late at night/early morning or normal hours?  Poor guy


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Do you swim at the rec gg? What's it like as pools go and how much?



It's ok.. it can get very busy though even off-peak tbh and it's a bit on the warm side for me.  I use it because it's convenient but I prefer the lido obviously when it's open and I also like Crystal Palace which I use a fair bit and various other pools round about.  It's £4 and they now have a reward card thing, which if you fill it up you get a couple of free swims.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Mate of mine got mugged (almost twice!) on NYE. 1st time at a bus stop near Jamm but a guy there announced himself as an undercover cop, so they legged it. Then near the park opposite Olive Morris House on the way home, at knifepoint. Police turned up immediately after called and ran them round the block in a car a few times but no joy.



Does he worth at the Electric Social? One of the waitresses was telling me a similar story last night.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2012)

It's veh wet out there!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton-battered-by-winter-storms-of-rain-and-sleet/


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I was really annoyed that the rec cost me a peak time charge at 11am the other morning! Other than that I find it fine, but can be busy if you can only make real peak times. I paid £3 for my swim but I have a Lambeth employee's card so might be a bit cheaper than normal.


I'm guessing school hols are all peak?


gaijingirl said:


> It's ok.. it can get very busy though even off-peak tbh and it's a bit on the warm side for me. I use it because it's convenient but I prefer the lido obviously when it's open and I also like Crystal Palace which I use a fair bit and various other pools round about. It's £4 and they now have a reward card thing, which if you fill it up you get a couple of free swims.


So quite chlorinated then?  I need to get back into swimming, this looks good if I can get into a routine.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2012)

It's calmed down a little from 20 mins ago.  Still don't want to go out in it like.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I'm guessing school hols are all peak?
> So quite chlorinated then?  I need to get back into swimming, this looks good if I can get into a routine.



I don't find it especially chlorinated - compared to anywhere else - but I do wear pretty watertight goggles, my main complaint is the heat of the water but that's really down to personal preference.  The Swim London thing is good value I think.  Rubytoogood used to use it I believe - may even do so now.

I'm v. keen to try out Camberwell pool sometime soon - used to swim there loads.  Also been recently to E. Dulwich which has had a nice makeover - but I was looking from the po.v. of family swimming which is fantastic as they have a great family changing room set up.

the new pool in Clapham Manor is due to open v. soon - that'll be interesting!


----------



## boohoo (Jan 3, 2012)

There is a Schwepps offer to get free swims. It can be used at the Rec. We have gone out of the hours they suggest - I'm not sure the staff are extra vigilant about it!

Offer ends 31st Jan. I might have some lids spare.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Does he worth at the Electric Social? One of the waitresses was telling me a similar story last night.



Yup. That's the guy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> There is a Schwepps offer to get free swims. It can be used at the Rec. We have gone out of the hours they suggest - I'm not sure the staff are extra vigilant about it!
> 
> Offer ends 31st Jan. I might have some lids spare.



ooh.. thanks... that's worth knowing about!  If only I could drink some bloody gin!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't find it especially chlorinated - compared to anywhere else - but I do wear pretty watertight goggles, my main complaint is the heat of the water but that's really down to personal preference. The Swim London thing is good value I think. Rubytoogood used to use it I believe - may even do so now.
> 
> I'm v. keen to try out Camberwell pool sometime soon - used to swim there loads. Also been recently to E. Dulwich which has had a nice makeover - but I was looking from the po.v. of family swimming which is fantastic as they have a great family changing room set up.
> 
> the new pool in Clapham Manor is due to open v. soon - that'll be interesting!


Will give it a go then  and also try and get to Camberwell, not been since they did it up (visibility in their water used to be about 1m!!!).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2012)

boohoo said:


> There is a Schwepps offer to get free swims. It can be used at the Rec. We have gone out of the hours they suggest - I'm not sure the staff are extra vigilant about it!
> 
> Offer ends 31st Jan. I might have some lids spare.


Ah, the schwimm bottle caps? Will keep an eye out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Will give it a go then  and also try and get to Camberwell, not been since they did it up (visibility in their water used to be about 1m!!!).



I always remember you'd swim through the murk and suddenly meet a rusty metal wall...   Crystal Palace is worth a go too - rarely busy, very airy - almost like being outdoors because of the high ceilings, very spacious changing rooms.  Combined with the cycle up there a really good bit of exercise.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I always remember you'd swim through the murk and suddenly meet a rusty metal wall...  Crystal Palace is worth a go too - rarely busy, very airy - almost like being outdoors because of the high ceilings, very spacious changing rooms. Combined with the cycle up there a really good bit of exercise.


Maybe one for the weekend. I'm a morning swimmer... and no chance of me doing that and then cycling to work


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Maybe one for the weekend. I'm a morning swimmer... and no chance of me doing that and then cycling to work



fair enough... I have to go up that way to get to work anyway but would never have done it when commuting in the opposite direction


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it actually cold outside?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Mate of mine got mugged (almost twice!) on NYE. 1st time at a bus stop near Jamm but a guy there announced himself as an undercover cop, so they legged it. Then near the park opposite Olive Morris House on the way home, at knifepoint. Police turned up immediately after called and ran them round the block in a car a few times but no joy.
> 
> Same guy also got jumped on New Park Road a few months ago



Poor sod   Tbh there seemed to be quite a lot of agressive out of towners about on NYE.  Quite a few faces I didn't recognise who seemed intent on causing trouble


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

not cold just shitty..


----------



## Winot (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> my main complaint is the heat of the water but that's really down to personal preference



This is a difficult one for the rec (for any shared pool) - I don't swim much myself but when the missus goes on her own she is fine bombing up and down, but when the kids are in for their swimming lessons (or she is in bobbing about with them) everyone gets cold - to the extent that they all now have wetsuits/swim vests to stay warm.

My bigger problem with the rec is the utterly crap organisation - we were there for kids lessons yesterday afternoon and not only hadn't they told the users lessons were on (so hardly any kids were there) but they hadn't told their staff either!


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> not cold just shitty..


 
I think the official word for this kind of weather is "filthy".


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is it actually cold outside?



Apparently it's a balmy 12 degrees out there.  I looked at weather yesterday and thought I might get some gardening done.  I've gone off that idea


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> This is a difficult one for the rec (for any shared pool) - I don't swim much myself but when the missus goes on her own she is fine bombing up and down, but when the kids are in for their swimming lessons (or she is in bobbing about with them) everyone gets cold - to the extent that they all now have wetsuits/swim vests to stay warm.
> 
> My bigger problem with the rec is the utterly crap organisation - we were there for kids lessons yesterday afternoon and not only hadn't they told the users lessons were on (so hardly any kids were there) but they hadn't told their staff either!



They do heat the water in the separate learning pool (not the linked one) to a higher temperature than the main pool but in my experience they sometimes cock it up - so I've taken my toddler for lessons and she's been fine one day and then really really cold another day.  In fact I did go out and buy a wetsuit for her after a particularly bad swim there one day.  I don't think it should be that hard to get it consistently right and as it's completely separate from the main pool it shouldn't affect the temperature in there.  I've been to plenty of other pools (Crystal Palace, Downham, Sydenham) where they have two pools in the same room and managed to heat them both appropriately.

There were some people there this morning with kids complaining about yesterday as it happens!


----------



## Winot (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> They do heat the water in the separate learning pool (not the linked one) to a higher temperature than the main pool but in my experience they sometimes cock it up - so I've taken my toddler for lessons and she's been fine one day and then really really cold another day. In fact I did go out and buy a wetsuit for her after a particularly bad swim there one day. I don't think it should be that hard to get it consistently right and as it's completely separate from the main pool it shouldn't affect the temperature in there. I've been to plenty of other pools (Crystal Palace, Downham, Sydenham) where they have two pools in the same room and managed to heat them both appropriately.



True, but 2 lots of lessons go on in the linked pool too which I guess has to be the same temperature as the main pool and so is often too cold for kids.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Apparently it's a balmy 12 degrees out there. I looked at weather yesterday and thought I might get some gardening done. I've gone off that idea


That 12 degrees doesn't include windchill factor.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> True, but 2 lots of lessons go on in the linked pool too which I guess has to be the same temperature as the main pool and so is often too cold for kids.



yes.. this is problematic but is really unique to Brixton (in terms of local pools) and just down to poor design and use of the main pool/linked pool. Also often when I see lessons going on in that pool - the other one is empty, so I suspect they just haven't thought through their timetabling very well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That 12 degrees doesn't include windchill factor.



Very true, and even more reason not to do any gardening


----------



## happyshopper (Jan 3, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> So quite chlorinated then?



I don't think it's chlorinated at all. My memory is that it uses bromine.


----------



## Janh (Jan 3, 2012)

With rain like this, who needs a swimming pool.

Blue skies at sunset now. Crazy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Just managed my second cycle today between the mental bouts of weather. Across the park again, which bizarrely, wasn't shut.  It was gorgeous - incredibly clear views across night-time London - and abandoned of course.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> Just managed my second cycle today between the mental bouts of weather. Across the park again, which bizarrely, wasn't shut. It was gorgeous - incredibly clear views across night-time London - and abandoned of course.



Why would the park be shut at this time?  Does it shut early in the winter?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why would the park be shut at this time? Does it shut early in the winter?



It has different closing times throughout the year.  Currently it should be 4:15pm.  The times are posted on the gates.  Similar to many London parks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It has different closing times throughout the year. Currently it should be 4:15pm. The times are posted on the gates. Similar to many London parks.



Wow, never realised it was that early


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wow, never realised it was that early



It's roughly at sunset.  Hence latest closing hours tend to be about 9.15pm in midsummer.  I suspect the reason it's still open is the reduction in park keepers to shut the gates.  I've walked through there a few times after hours in the last 6 months or so.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I suspect the reason it's still open is the reduction in park keepers to shut the gates. I've walked through there a few times after hours in the last 6 months or so.



That's good to know - v. helpful for me.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> That's good to know - v. helpful for me.



Although tbf we did have to shin over the gate in Water Lane once when we were over confident about the gate still being open   Was tres graceful


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Although tbf we did have to shin over the gate in Water Lane once when we were over confident about the gate still being open  Was tres graceful



There's always the secret hole....   although actually since I'm almost always on a bike that's not much use for me either.


----------



## hmmph (Jan 3, 2012)

you can get in and out quite late through the lido entrance these days ​


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

nipsla said:


> It's roughly at sunset. Hence latest closing hours tend to be about 9.15pm in midsummer. I suspect the reason it's still open is the reduction in park keepers to shut the gates. I've walked through there a few times after hours in the last 6 months or so.



I climbed over the railings and took a "short cut" through the park one New Year's Eve on the way back from Trafalgar Square


----------



## leanderman (Jan 3, 2012)

happyshopper said:


> I don't think it's chlorinated at all. My memory is that it uses bromine.



They certainly don't lack for chemicals in the pool - I forget to take off my wedding ring once and it was wrecked.

Still, it only cost £20 from the jeweller in Station Road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2012)

hmmph said:


> you can get in and out quite late through the lido entrance these days ​



yes but I live on the other side of the park!    I'm usually trying to get from that side to this side.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 3, 2012)

Lido entrance is open to at least 22.00. Othewise I believe sunset is generally the time for most parks.

Anyone attend the Labour Party monthly meets at the Cambria?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2012)

There was a particularly beautiful dawn over Brixton this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 4, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There was a particularly beautiful dawn over Brixton this morning.



Did you get her number?


----------



## ajdown (Jan 4, 2012)

Barrington Road (Loughborough Junction) shut - lots of flashing blue lights, due to a vehicle striking a railway bridge according to BBC Travel.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Barrington Road (Loughborough Junction) shut - lots of flashing blue lights, due to a vehicle striking a railway bridge according to BBC Travel.


Photo report here!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/bam-skip-lorry-smashes-into-rail-bridge-on-barrington-road-brixton/


----------



## ajdown (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, couldn't see a lot as we drove past as there was a bus there.  Can't see there is any train disruption though which is a surprise.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Thanks, couldn't see a lot as we drove past as there was a bus there. Can't see there is any train disruption though which is a surprise.


I don't think it hit the bridge very hard, and the skips toppled backward.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Thanks, couldn't see a lot as we drove past as there was a bus there. Can't see there is any train disruption though which is a surprise.



Missed that, must have happened later in the evening as I passed through around 4.00pm


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2012)

A lorry got stuck temporarily under the bridge by the junction with Coldharbour Lane/Atlantic Rd the other week. People seemed to find it very amusing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2012)

We get our entertainment where we can, Ms T. They don't charge for tickets.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A lorry got stuck temporarily under the bridge by the junction with Coldharbour Lane/Atlantic Rd the other week. People seemed to find it very amusing.



Where I visit in Ireland, entertainment's to be had by watching lorries crossing the bridge without demolishing it.  Considering how dull the town is, that's the highlight of your day


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 4, 2012)

Quite windy again tonight.  My front door is rattling away merrily.


----------



## Janh (Jan 4, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A lorry got stuck temporarily under the bridge by the junction with Coldharbour Lane/Atlantic Rd the other week. People seemed to find it very amusing.


I once saw a truck driver attempting to cross the Atlantic Rd/Coldharbour Lane junction to pass under the railway bridge. When he found that he'd make contact with the bridge and hit his trailer roof if he continued, cool as a cucumber he got out, lowered his trailer's rear suspension and went on his way. Very impressive skill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Quite windy again tonight. My front door is rattling away merrily.



We have rattling but I have no idea what it is as it's double glazing here.  The gas fire used to rattle furiously from the wind down the chimney but now that's gone...


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had to go out and secure the gate cos some fucker couldn't be bothered doing so themselves.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I've had to go out and secure the gate cos some fucker couldn't be bothered doing so themselves.


 
Stick a notice on it telling the lazy fuckers to do it


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 5, 2012)

Good that does.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Good that does.



Threaten them with bitten ankles


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2012)

Just got home from a neighbour's house (impromptu three course dinner with lush leaky cheese and Cointreau and Booja Booja truffles...) and we sat and whistled along to the tune being played by wind in the chimney.  We were then inspired to play records and dance instead. They have a Christmas tree with real candles.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2012)

Was you round Arno's?


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2012)

who?


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2012)

No.


----------



## story (Jan 5, 2012)

You?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2012)

No


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2012)

That the place I have to go?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

Sad to see that Nunes Cafe on Tulse Hill has closed down 

It was a family-run Portuguese cafe and I used to get a lot of veggies and bits from there. Nice couple that ran it were really friendly. The shop got smashed up a bit post riots but it was down to the owners poor health they are closed.


----------



## Janh (Jan 5, 2012)

A pity. It added to that diverse row of businesses, and it looked like a gathering place for Portuguese football fans in the evening too. I liked their huge portions.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

Janh said:


> A pity. It added to that diverse row of businesses, and it looked like a gathering place for Portuguese football fans in the evening too. I liked their huge portions.



Yeah. I ate in there a couple of times and it was cheap generous fodder. Mainly did vegetable shopping and picked up croissants/etc at the weekend. Going in during the evening they seemed to do a big meal for several people which I never enquired about. Certainly the friendliest little place (for me) on the row. The random pricing was always amusing too


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Sad to see that Nunes Cafe on Tulse Hill has closed down
> 
> It was a family-run Portuguese cafe and I used to get a lot of veggies and bits from there. Nice couple that ran it were really friendly. The shop got smashed up a bit post riots but it was down to the owners poor health they are closed.



I just popped down for potatoes and saw they were closed...logged on to ask you if you knew what had happened.  What a shame.  it was opened originally for the guy's daughter (his main shop is in Stockwell) but I notice that he more or less took over after a little while.  Such a shame - it was great for veg and bread and oil.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I just popped down for potatoes and saw they were closed...logged on to ask you if you knew what had happened. What a shame. it was opened originally for the guy's daughter (his main shop is in Stockwell) but I notice that he more or less took over after a little while. Such a shame - it was great for veg and bread and oil.





The other shops sell shit veg by comparison.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2012)

I know.. they really are rubbish - don't generally buy veg from them tbh. I went in to see him after the riots and he was gutted, they'd smashed up the shop and nicked all his booze.  I was so pleased when they opened in that row. Just hoping Brazas doesn't go too - what a loss!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I know.. they really are rubbish - don't generally buy veg from them tbh. I went in to see him after the riots and he was gutted, they'd smashed up the shop and nicked all his booze.  I was so pleased when they opened in that row. Just hoping Brazas doesn't go too - what a loss!



It was really mean the riots stuff. Not as if they carried large amounts of booze, just beers and wines. I had a beer with him a while back and he had a mild stroke.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy smoke! I just cycled the length of Railton Road in about 7.6 seconds - when I say 'cycled' I mean 'propelled by a great force of nature'. I might take the train back


----------



## TruXta (Jan 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It was really mean the riots stuff. Not as if they carried large amounts of booze, just beers and wines. I had a beer with him a while back and he had a mild stroke.



Jesus, what did you do to him?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Jesus, what did you do to him?



I just re-read that too


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 5, 2012)

*cancels any plans to drink with Badgers*


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 5, 2012)

is/was there a brixton village/granville thread?


----------



## nagapie (Jan 5, 2012)

I had started buying bread from Nunes quite a lot. That's a shame, certainly no other decent bread on that stretch.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I had started buying bread from Nunes quite a lot. That's a shame, certainly no other decent bread on that stretch.



It was pretty good. Those big white bap things were excellent.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 5, 2012)

*sniggers*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 5, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Holy smoke! I just cycled the length of Railton Road in about 7.6 seconds - when I say 'cycled' I mean 'propelled by a great force of nature'. I might take the train back


 
I went out a while ago and walked (or was pushed) a tad faster than had planned


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Was you round Arno's?



He's great mates with my neighbour.  I went once and thought it was quite nice but I could do just as well myself.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

there were 18 coppers (I counted - but some may have been transport people) at my bus stop and the one opposite when I got off the bus this afternoon at about 4pm - the stops are the 2 that serve the Tulse Hill estate on either sides of the road.  There were also transport people checking our tickets/Oyster cards.  as soon as it looked like someone was moving off without showing his/her ticket, a circle of police would close in around them.  It was a bit mental and quite intimidating tbh... it's such a busy stop and it was really confusing as we got off with this huge crowd of police closing in on us.  Is it really necessary to have _that_ many of them?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2012)

there seem to be cops round tulse hill all the time for the past few months and all they seem to do is hassle pedestrians and motorists.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> there seem to be cops round tulse hill all the time for the past few months and all they seem to do is hassle pedestrians and motorists.



I hadn't seen them before (this is at the bottom of Tulse Hill, by the park entrance/Effra Road end - not up at the top by the train station) but probably just missed them I guess, but this was incredible..... so many of them, for bus tickets?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know but I was told car tax and insurance checks. If so, it's part of a London-wide strategy over a few months.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

this was definitely bus tickets, they weren't stopping any car drivers.  Literally as the door of the bus opened we were sort of kettled until we'd all shown our tickets.  There was a group doing the same on the other side of the road.  At 4pm it was mostly school kids (with free bus travel) and people like myself with young kids coming back from the market etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2012)

ah right, i meant by the train station. they seem to be searching any young man that goes by on a regular basis and they've been stopping cars and motorbikes too.
they seem to be favouring the swamping approach with the bus inspections. i don't get it. it just antagonises everyone and causes delays.

btw a couple of political tweeters mentioned that the cops are implementing a youth curfew for six months in Brixton. Anyone know anything about it? Section 30 was mentioned. Couldn't see anything when I googled news sites.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 6, 2012)

Join the Met: and check bus tickets!


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 6, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> btw a couple of political tweeters mentioned that the cops are implementing a youth curfew for six months in Brixton. Anyone know anything about it? Section 30 was mentioned. Couldn't see anything when I googled news sites.


https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JzKBMMmx0eovngzhFHWTgsn-vmIxwYaPyAOGnuRiUYg/edit


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2012)

I was told by a copper last year that there is always some kind of dispersal zone going on in Brixton. They tend to move it this way and that way, only able to police a limited patch at a time.

So kids on Acre Lane may have been left alone a year ago, but this year they'll get the cops swooping down on them. Doesn't take them long to learn and adapt, and just move along and do their do a couple of hundred yards up the street or round the corner

Keeps the local shopfronts and residents thinking things are better for a while. It's customer care, not policing the community.

That's what the copper told me.


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 6, 2012)

there's blue lights roadblocks and diversions all round the centre. Someone told me it was something to do with the UK Borders Agency?? but the diversion at the end of Atlantic Rd seems more to do with work on the bridge.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> there's blue lights roadblocks and diversions all round the centre. Someone told me it was something to do with the UK Borders Agency?? but the diversion at the end of Atlantic Rd seems more to do with work on the bridge.



yes.. this has caused us another headache today... we've travelled around Brixton a fair bit today and kept running up against these roadblocks etc...

the last headache has been having to walk almost exclusively down the street with a stroppy toddler as all the pavements are taken up with dead Christmas trees...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JzKBMMmx0eovngzhFHWTgsn-vmIxwYaPyAOGnuRiUYg/edit


Thanks. I've seen a notice like that before, on Trinity Gardens. As story notes, it's nothing new. And is of little long term use.


----------



## story (Jan 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> there's blue lights roadblocks and diversions all round the centre. Someone told me it was something to do with the UK Borders Agency?? but the diversion at the end of Atlantic Rd seems more to do with work on the bridge.


 
Added to which, there's a lane closed at the Town Hall junction: the Gas board seems to be doing something there. Traffic backed up along Acre Lane.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 6, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> there's blue lights roadblocks and diversions all round the centre. Someone told me it was something to do with the UK Borders Agency?? but the diversion at the end of Atlantic Rd seems more to do with work on the bridge.


Definitely bridge work, unless the UK Borders agency are using cherry pickers to search for people clinging to the 'BE OUR GUEST' panels.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Definitely bridge work, unless the UK Borders agency are using cherry pickers to search for people clinging to the 'BE OUR GUEST' panels.



BOURGUEST!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Definitely bridge work, unless the UK Borders agency are using cherry pickers to search for people clinging to the 'BE OUR GUEST' panels.



I sort of hope this is true.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone else just have a power cut?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2012)

No


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

Badgers said:


> No



Must have just been this block then


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes to power cut - just off New Park Road, everything including streetlights went off for about 3 minutes. It dimmed significantly in the house before finally going off completely.

Streetlights on NPR remained on though the shops seemed to be in darkness.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 6, 2012)

Selfridges window display has a reference to Brixton on it - is it a pisstake or a sincere attempt to endow Selfridges with some edgy vibez?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't get it.  What's it supposed to mean?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Yes to power cut - just off New Park Road, everything including streetlights went off for about 3 minutes. It dimmed significantly in the house before finally going off completely.
> 
> Streetlights on NPR remained on though the shops seemed to be in darkness.



Emergency lighting in communal hallways all went out as well.  Pitch black.  Not even enough light for me to go and dig torch out


----------



## ajdown (Jan 6, 2012)

We used the light from my mobile to find the gas lighter so we could light some of our candles.  It was bizarrely dark out there particularly with the streetlights out and nothing but the sound of a few complaining alarms.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

ajdown said:


> We used the light from my mobile to find the gas lighter so we could light some of our candles. It was bizarrely dark out there particularly with the streetlights out and nothing but the sound of a few complaining alarms.



guy from downstairs opened his front door same time as me.  In a panic as he was just pouring paint into a bucket when the lighs went off and worried he's got paint everywhere


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't get it. What's it supposed to mean?


I dunno...some weird attempt at retro/postmodern urban branding guff?

Either that or it's the new Urban75 logo


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I dunno...some weird attempt at retro/postmodern urban branding guff?
> 
> Either that or it's the new Urban75 logo



hm, wonder what the relevance of 1990 is?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Anyone else just have a power cut?



yes we did.. tulse Hill estate


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> yes we did.. tulse Hill estate



Blimey, that's a large area to go (from Brixton Hill to Tulse Hill)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know if everything in between went?... gaijinboy poked his head out and the buildings on the other side of the street (ie in your direction) were ok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I don't know if everything in between went?... gaijinboy poked his head out and the buildings on the other side of the street (ie in your direction) were ok.



Well it's often the case of when this part of Brixton Hill is off, the other side is on and a couple of blocks down is on, which is why I thought it strange that your side was off as well


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, wonder what the relevance of 1990 is?



Is that when selfridges opened their brixton branch?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is that when selfridges opened their brixton branch?



Brixton Branch?  You mean in Morley's?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2012)

Somebody in the block has brought mates back and they are drunkenly singing along to 'so lonely'. Police song? ASBOs all round.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2012)

I thought the Albert would be quite quiet what with it being the week after NYE. I was wrong. It was jumping!
Great night


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2012)

After been awoken by something that sounded like the world's biggest hammer early yesterday morning, the nipper and I went to watch the diggers at the playground yesterday in Brockwell Park.  They were putting up the new sign for it.  I was a bit teary (wierdo) but the little one was sooo excited.  It really does look like it's going to be amazing - 3 different zones for different ages, great range of activities.  I'm surprised it's a March opening scheduled.. I would've thought they'll be finished before that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 7, 2012)

actually - just popped into my into my in box is notification saying Slade Gardens has now opened a new playground and from the plans it looks good, so might go check it out.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Somebody in the block has brought mates back and they are drunkenly singing along to 'so lonely'. Police song? ASBOs all round.



They sound like out of towners to me


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 7, 2012)

I didnt know it was shut but apparently slade gardens is open now.

E2a. Oh. You know.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Christmas tree recycling week is go


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Traffic is fucking shithouse just to cheer everyone up


----------



## ajdown (Jan 9, 2012)

Coldharbour Lane seemed slower than usual this morning thanks to those traffic lights at Loughborough Junction.


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

does anyone know if theres one of those coin to notes converting machines in brix now? just moved flat without about a tonne of coinage and the one at tesco has vanished....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> does anyone know if theres one of those coin to notes converting machines in brix now? just moved flat without about a tonne of coinage and the one at tesco has vanished....



Not Brixton but Morrisons in Streatham has one


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

i dont do streatham


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> i dont do streatham



Is it not trendy and vibrant enough for you?


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2012)

i dont do streatham, sorry. sw9 or nothing.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 9, 2012)

Tesco is is SW2 you plum and that was already the only Coinstar locally. The Clapham Jct/Battersea Asda may be your other choice if visiting Streatham is beyond you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Tesco is is SW2 you plum and that was already the only Coinstar locally. The Clapham Jct/Battersea Asda may be your other choice if visiting Streatham is beyond you.



Not SW9 though are they


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> After been awoken by something that sounded like the world's biggest hammer early yesterday morning, the nipper and I went to watch the diggers at the playground yesterday in Brockwell Park. They were putting up the new sign for it. I was a bit teary (wierdo) but the little one was sooo excited. It really does look like it's going to be amazing - 3 different zones for different ages, great range of activities. I'm surprised it's a March opening scheduled.. I would've thought they'll be finished before that.



Had a look this morning: it's incredible. Our kids are very lucky.

Workmen are also repaving the walled garden. New railings coming soon too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 9, 2012)

leanderman said:


> Workmen are also repaving the walled garden. New railings coming soon too.



Oh, I remember the gardeners telling me about that last year.  I'm very happy about that as it's not really disabled friendly


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 9, 2012)

tarannau said:


> Tesco is is SW2 you plum and that was already the only Coinstar locally. The Clapham Jct/Battersea Asda may be your other choice if visiting Streatham is beyond you.



If you could tolerate SW8 Sainsbury's Nine Elms has one too.


----------



## Janh (Jan 9, 2012)

Filming happening on Rushcroft Road this afternoon. A guy said it was The Hour.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 9, 2012)

If I missed Romola Garai in that red dress.... holy mother of God!....


----------



## leanderman (Jan 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> If I missed Romola Garai in that red dress.... holy mother of God!....



It's hard otherwise to see how The Hour drew an audience.

Maybe a bit of Brixton will pep it up.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> does anyone know if theres one of those coin to notes converting machines in brix now? just moved flat without about a tonne of coinage and the one at tesco has vanished....


i think there's one in the sainsburys on clapham high street - i've certainly used it there before


----------



## Janh (Jan 10, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Christmas tree recycling week is go


More like the start of the annual Brixton pavement steeplechase. Watch your step out there.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2012)

lagtbd said:


> If you could tolerate SW8 Sainsbury's Nine Elms has one too.



so does the Sainsbury's on Clapham High St. Just down the road from him.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 10, 2012)

Janh said:


> More like the start of the annual Brixton pavement steeplechase. Watch your step out there.


There was a pile of Christmas trees across Josephine Avenue this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2012)

Dead soldiers


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> BOURGUEST!!


Oui, maintenant.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Saw some filming going on up Rushcroft Road. Two lorries of equipment opposite the back of "London Hotel".  An elderly couple were driving past a camera in an old Hillman Minx and at the bend (opposite Vining St) one of those K6 phone boxes, which I don't remember being there before (though I stand to be corrected).
Anyone know what it's all in aid of?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 10, 2012)

CH1 said:


> Saw some filming going on up Rushcroft Road. Two lorries of equipment opposite the back of "London Hotel". An elderly couple were driving past a camera in an old Hillman Minx and at the bend (opposite Vining St) one of those K6 phone boxes, which I don't remember being there before (though I stand to be corrected).
> Anyone know what it's all in aid of?



Its's for The Hour (see previous page of this thread).


----------



## Janh (Jan 10, 2012)

CH1 said:


> ... one of those K6 phone boxes, which I don't remember being there before (though I stand to be corrected)...


 Its a mock up made of plywood, a prop.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

> A23 London - One lane closed and queueing traffic on A23 Brixton Road northbound in Brixton at the A2217 Coldharbour Lane junction, because of a gas leak and emergency repairs. Also affecting A2217 Acre Lane at A204 Effra Road.



Was a bit painful getting home last night


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2012)

Was a bit painful yesterday morning and I fully expect it to be just as bad this morning.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 12, 2012)

It's down to one lane northbound this morning.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

The traffic gave me whiplash on the bus. Luckily have just had a text guaranteeing me £4.5k compensation


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2012)

Even better this morning thanks to a police operation on there causing delays.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 12, 2012)

Stuck in it just now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

is it true that they stopping and searching everyone?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Everyone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

That's what the twitter crew have been saying


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 12, 2012)

Is that a band?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

no. apparently pedestrians were being molested by drugs dogs and motorists by cops looking for uninsured/naughty drivers.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Shame to have missed it really


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

sounded like a right barrel of laughs


----------



## ajdown (Jan 12, 2012)

At just after 8am this morning they were setting up and 4 vans of plod were in the bus lane just turning into the side road there presumably to park.

Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

ajdown said:


> Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.



100% correct and no evidence of any reason to disagree with that statement ^


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

ajdown said:


> At just after 8am this morning they were setting up and 4 vans of plod were in the bus lane just turning into the side road there presumably to park.
> 
> Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


everyone's got something to hide.
and everyone's still got to get to work on time.


----------



## Winot (Jan 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> everyone's got something to hide.



Except me and my monkey.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2012)

tons of coppers on the Tulse Hill gyratory this afternoon at 3ish, checking for tax discs - absolute chaos as you can imagine on that particular bit of road.  They're going all out right now it seems!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep, my colleague was late for work this morning 'cos she got stopped by the police in her car.


----------



## plurker (Jan 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> BOURGUEST!!


For about 18 months I thought this was some ad for a French company and wondered WTF it was doing on the bridge


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> tons of coppers on the Tulse Hill gyratory this afternoon at 3ish, checking for tax discs - absolute chaos as you can imagine on that particular bit of road. They're going all out right now it seems!



They were on Brixton Hill this afternoon as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

Furthermore, I'm disappointed to note that the Elf/Fina Petrol Station/Tyre Place/Car Wash/Car Showroom has demolished its wall thereby leaving depriving us of somewhere to sit when we need a rest.  Inconsiderate bastards


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Bit loopy in the centre tonight


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Complete mayhem from what I could see!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Complete mayhem from what I could see!



If it is the cars they've impounded due to their police operations in Brixton and Tulse Hill, it serves them right for doing it when there's already enough disruption from roadworks


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Bit loopy in the centre tonight





TruXta said:


> Complete mayhem from what I could see!



Are you just referring to the car transporter bump or are people liberating their cars?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Broken down bus as well apparently!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Are you just referring to the car transporter bump or are people liberating their cars?



Just the bump AFAIK. SO just got back in, apparently it's no better than an hour ago.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 12, 2012)

hell in a handcart.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Sort of traffic that makes a person dive in the nearest pub


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Nononononoh! You be good now and loose that man-flu.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nononononoh! You be good now and loose that man-flu.



I only had one. Home now


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Good good.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Got a melanzane parmiggiano with homemade garlic bread on the go. ETA 15 minutes.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Does that have aubergine in it?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

It does. Layers of aubergine, tomato sauce and cheese.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Why the ?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

The aubergine is on my should eat but don't like list


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

I see...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Not really Brixton specific though eh?

Sausage rolls for dinner here


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

I live here don't I?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I live here don't I?



Yeah, but it's not like others that live here are eating your food


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

My food is too good for the likes of you lot.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Butter on the free market


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I only had one. Home now


I can vouch for this.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I can vouch for this.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I can vouch for this.



Leaves the question of how many you had


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

One double whisky and a pint of beer. With a meal 

Now sitting drinking tea.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Pint of whiskey more like it...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Pint of whiskey more like it...


Since when have I drunk anything other than Scotch?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Since when have I drunk anything other than Scotch?



Never a Leffe will pass those lips


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Since when have I drunk anything other than Scotch?



I dunno, Jameson not good enough for you?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

I drink blended Scotch in pubs and at home blended Scotch for whisky macs and Islay single malts for straight. I've never been a big fan of whiskey. Must be the extra e.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

Not that I'd turn down a glass of whiskey, if proffered.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

I honestly can't tell the difference between an Irish whiskey and the Scotch. Both are yum.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 12, 2012)

I can tell the difference between Speyside and Islay by smell alone.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2012)

Nose of a Bloodhound that Magpie


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2012)

You've the advantage of experience


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Not that I'd turn down a glass of whiskey, if proffered.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 13, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I can tell the difference between Speyside and Islay by smell alone.



A R4 type told me that it's all to do with the amount of peat they use - no secret recipe or water or anything like that.  I had some Caol Ila at Xmas which was well nice and now I realise I'm an Islay girl too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm looking at the seating plan for screen one at the ritzy.  It looks like it's all one block?  Is that right?  No aisle down the middle?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 13, 2012)

Doesn't sound right.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'm looking at the seating plan for screen one at the ritzy. It looks like it's all one block? Is that right? No aisle down the middle?



That does not 'look' right.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I'm looking at the seating plan for screen one at the ritzy. It looks like it's all one block? Is that right? No aisle down the middle?



This is correct - there is no aisle down the middle.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 13, 2012)

nipsla said:


> This is correct - there is no aisle down the middle.



Thank you, nipples.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Thank you, nipples.



My pleasure, quim.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2012)

screen 5 is still my favourite


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if that fancy dress shop on streatham high road is still open?


----------



## discplayer (Jan 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know if that fancy dress shop on streatham high road is still open?



There's the card shop by Taylors and Slurp that sells fancy dress - the type that comes in packets.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know if that fancy dress shop on streatham high road is still open?



I think so, it was for Halloween at least.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Victoria Line suspended between Victoria & Brixton in case anyone is heading that way.

Someone under a train at Stockwell


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Victoria Line suspended between Victoria & Brixton in case anyone is heading that way.
> 
> Someone under a train at Stockwell



 The Truxtette travels that route.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 17, 2012)

And now a 'serious accident' somewhere up Effra Road. No traffic going up or down it.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2012)

The entrance to the Ice Rink is awesomely rubbish.


----------



## ajdown (Jan 17, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> And now a 'serious accident' somewhere up Effra Road. No traffic going up or down it.



"A204 London - A204 Effra Road in Brixton closed and queueing traffic in both directions between the A2214 Brixton Water Lane junction and the A2217 Coldharbour Lane junction, because of an accident." sayeth BBC Travel.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2012)

Just walked up Effra Road and still closed. Looks like it will be open soon, still sand on the road but no vehicles


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2012)

Just heard a car crash on the corner of Effra Road and St Matthew's Rd or thereabouts. No sirens or shouting, so maybe just a prang.


----------



## Janh (Jan 17, 2012)

Fireworks, wt?


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

Just had dinner at Boqueria, new tapas/paella place at 192 Acre Lane (opposite Grand Union).  

We had a selection of tapas/raciones which showed a deft hand in the kitchen, particularly with the fried food (eg squid) - light and fresh. More ambitious than Seven in its presentation.  Perhaps an over reliance on mayonnaise, but that may have been our choices.  Will go back to try paella.

Very friendly, nicely done out inside, good drinks list - 5 or 6 sherries and Inedit beer at £12 for a 750ml bottle.

(incidentally, is it worth having a general Brixton restaurant thread - or is there one?)


----------



## leanderman (Jan 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> Just had dinner at Boqueria, new tapas/paella place at 192 Acre Lane (opposite Grand Union).
> 
> We had a selection of tapas/raciones which showed a deft hand in the kitchen, particularly with the fried food (eg squid) - light and fresh. More ambitious than Seven in its presentation. Perhaps an over reliance on mayonnaise, but that may have been our choices. Will go back to try paella.
> 
> ...



Inedit, which is amazing, is 'only' £10 at Seven!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

WTF is in that beer? Gold-dust?


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

Brief power cut in Hayter Rd, Branksome Rd - alarms going off - now back on.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Woah, the whole street just lost power for a couple of minutes there. Anyone else have an outage? Hah, Winot! Did you get the candles out?


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> WTF is in that beer? Gold-dust?



Beer by Ferrian Adria (he of El Bulli).  Brewed to drink with food. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Woah, the whole street just lost power for a couple of minutes there. Anyone else have an outage? Hah, Winot! Did you get the candles out?



No - just the iPad!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> Brief power cut in Hayter Rd, Branksome Rd - alarms going off - now back on.





TruXta said:


> Woah, the whole street just lost power for a couple of minutes there. Anyone else have an outage? Hah, Winot! Did you get the candles out?



Way ahead of you.  Had one last week


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> No - just the iPad!



Mobile phone for me, then as I lit the candles it came back on. And now the fucking housealarms are going off like crazy down the road.  Fucking hope they'll shut off before I go to bed.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Winot said:


> Beer by Ferrian Adria (he of El Bulli). Brewed to drink with food. Amazing stuff.



Hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Woah, the whole street just lost power for a couple of minutes there. Anyone else have an outage? Hah, Winot! Did you get the candles out?




I had a flicker down here by St Matthew's.

And another longer flicker just now.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Woah, the whole street just lost power for a couple of minutes there. Anyone else have an outage? Hah, Winot! Did you get the candles out?



The lights keep flickering here.  Tis most spooky


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

And one more!


----------



## ash (Jan 17, 2012)

Out for 5-10 mins ferndale rd


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

Yup, had two here on Moorlands Estate first one at 10:35, second a minute ago.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Funnily enough that last outage killed the house alarms that were going off.


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2012)

We've also had a young fox skreeching it's head off down the road.

Coincidence? Or....


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Weird.  This is a big old power problem by the sound of it


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Weird. This is a big old power problem by the sound of it



Yeah, never had one this big as long as I've been here.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

We had two 12 hour ones last Christmas but it was a really isolated problem in the market.  This sounds like it covers half of Brixton!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, power cuts are usually very local, this one has quite a spread.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

By the looks of things there's been a wave of power-cuts going SE to SW over the last hour or two. Weird. Clapham Junctionites reporting it now too.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Apparently went up the hill as far as Blenheim Gardens too.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> We had two 12 hour ones last Christmas but it was a really isolated problem in the market. This sounds like it covers half of Brixton!



I see you on Twitter now, little bird.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Yeah, power cuts are usually very local, this one has quite a spread.



The one we had last week (I think it was last week) on Brixton Hill is normally localised, but Greebo said she had one at the same time, so that's quite spread out

eta:  Oh, it was on the 6th


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

Very Tall Lodger has seen summat online about it being connected with the Tube.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I see you on Twitter now, little bird.



Ooh, who you are on twitter?  Follow me so I can stalk you


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Very Tall Lodger has seen summat online about it being connected with the Tube.



 Don't they have a separate supply?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Ooh, who you are on twitter? Follow me so I can stalk you



Nah, am not, was just searching for Brixton there. I can't be on Twitter, I'm already wasting all my time here.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Very Tall Lodger has seen summat online about it being connected with the Tube.



That's even weirder considering my power has remained on all this time


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, am not, was just searching for Brixton there. I can't be on Twitter, I'm already wasting all my time here.



I get ya.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> That's even weirder considering my power has remained on all this time


Dunno where he saw that, he was alone and palely googling.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been unaffected up from/south of Blenheim gardens.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2012)

Lights flickering here in Camberwell too!


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Aliens.  Only explanation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

someone on Twatter says it's more widespread than Brixton






MobileAndyB Andy Burgess  

Sounds like the #*powercut* is spreading from the east. Rotherhithe -> Peckham -> *Brixton* -> Clapham -> Battersea. Where is next?
 14 minutes ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I have been unaffected up from/south of Blenheim gardens.



Separate part of the grid.  If Blenheim goes, we're still on


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

MYSTERY!!!!  INTRIGUE!!!

Cable nicking gang?


----------



## story (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> someone on Twatter says it's more widespread than Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's like the riots all over again....1!zomg1@!@!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

BRING ON THE HELICOPTERS!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> BRING ON THE HELICOPTERS!!!



Fuck you, I hear one now!  Maybe it's a jailbreak?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

That'll be the one I heard just before posting that...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> MYSTERY!!!! INTRIGUE!!!
> 
> Cable nicking gang?


Nah, that's on the Archers, it's not real, quimmy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

ZOMBIES!!!!

E2A:  They're real.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nah, that's on the Archers, it's not real, quimmy.



Is it very life-like, the Archers?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

story said:


> It's like the riots all over again....1!zomg1@!@!!!!



Someone's also said it's very spooky, as it's the first power cut she's experienced since she was a child


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 17, 2012)

Depends on how cynical you are TruXta


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 17, 2012)

Just came on to if they'd spread further than Stockwell! That'll be a yes.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Is now the time to panic?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2012)

One of my co-hosts thinks I'm a poltergeist channeler or something cos I only came to stay here yesterday.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Is now the time to panic?



No, but be scared, be very scared.  It is night-time after all

(judging by the comments on Twatter)


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, but be scared, be very scared. It is night-time after all
> 
> (judging by the comments on Twatter)



OMFGPowercut1!11!0ZOMG


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> OMFGPowercut1!11!0ZOMG



and more proof of the overuse of *that *word



> kerrinbt Kerrin B-Tasker
> 
> we just had a *powercut*, awesomee!
> 1 minute ago


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


>



I reckon this lot must all be youngsters or they're forgetting the power cuts of the 70s


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

Bored of #powercut now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm really starting to wonder if some people are being serious or not  



> willgilgrass Will Gilgrass
> 
> Didn't know it was possible to have a power cut in London! Turns out it is #*Brixton* #*powercut*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Bored of #powercut now.



You can't be bored of it.  You don't have it.  You should be feeling nothing but excitement for all these people for whom it is awesome and spooky and... other stuff


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if some people are being serious or not



Bet they fucking are.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if some people are being serious or not



I had powercuts in the 80s when I was growing up but I don't really remember many from the 90s onwards so to your average 20 year old it's probably a novelty   Get your kicks where you can kids


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can't be bored of it. You don't have it. You should be feeling nothing but excitement for all these people for whom it is awesome and spooky and... other stuff



There don't seem to have been any developments for several minutes.  I need new sensory stimuli now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I had powercuts in the 80s when I was growing up but I don't really remember many from the 90s onwards so to your average 20 year old it's probably a novelty  Get your kicks where you can kids



The 70s were the real blackouts (not counting the War of course, but I wasn't alive then so they don't count).  I remember Brixton frequently having power cuts in the 80s though


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There don't seem to have been any developments for several minutes. I need new sensory stimuli now.



Cut your own power, it's easy peasy.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

I've come home to flashing alarm clocks many times since living in Brixton.  Although not recently as it's unplugged and in the spare room.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> There don't seem to have been any developments for several minutes. I need new sensory stimuli now.



Stick your finger in your eye or up your nose


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Stick your finger in your eye or up your nose



More impressive if you stick it up your nose and out your eye.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> More impressive if you stick it up your nose and out your eye.



Whilst shoving a wet finger in a plug socket


----------



## colacubes (Jan 17, 2012)

Anyway, I'm off to bed.  Whether I'll be up on time in the morning rather depends on whether the power goes off and resets my alarm clock


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

What's the point in that? It's hardly going to trend on twitter is it now?

e2a: at minnie and truxta, not nipsla.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Whilst shoving a wet finger in a plug socket



You must have freakishly thin fingers.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Anyway, I'm off to bed. Whether I'll be up on time in the morning rather depends on whether the power goes off and resets my alarm clock



Your boss will point to your mobile and ask why you didn't use it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Your boss will point to your mobile and ask why you didn't use it.


''Because I was in bed before the powercuts happened''


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ''Because I was in bed before the powercuts happened''



Mmmm... not good enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What's the point in that? It's hardly going to trend on twitter is it now?
> 
> e2a: at minnie and truxta, not nipsla.



I don't go on Twatter.  Maybe Truxta does though.  I'm not sure everyone will know who you are, but you could post a picture of yourself doing it.

All the lights on the skyscrapers in central London seem to be out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You must have freakishly thin fingers.



Quimmy's very small


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Ha, I see you Quimmy 

Is it you posting on Twatter?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Quimmy's very small



Small hands too? I don't remember her hands being that small.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't go on twatter, minnie.  Like you....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Small hands too? I don't remember her hands being that small.



Well more her little finger, although she could just stick some scissors in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I don't go on twatter, minnie. Like you....



Someone's got your avatar


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well more her little finger, although she could just stick some scissors in



TBH I'm not sure where this is going anymore.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 17, 2012)

Power cuts all over Essex, Kent, Herts and London according to Twatter....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Kanda said:


> Power cuts all over Essex, Kent, Herts and London according to Twatter....



Copycats getting in on the act


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2012)

Apparently Tamil Nadu is reporting some issues too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Even North Korea's at it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 17, 2012)

Maybe a very very large bird has bumped into a power line

*Why do I have short power cuts?*



> A short power cut is a break in supply that lasts for a few seconds. They are common in areas supplied by overhead lines and are often caused by animals, wind-borne debris or lightning.



Wind-borne debris eh?

Maybe it's that rubbish from space that's falling


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

Probably all connected to this (as mentioned by Mrs M earlier)



> *Travel chaos as power cut hits London*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2012)

tabloid newspapers' idea of 'chaos' is vastly different to mine


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably all connected to this (as mentioned by Mrs M earlier)



That seems to be an effect of the powercuts, not a cause.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> tabloid newspapers' idea of 'chaos' is vastly different to mine



I dunno.  I didn't even bother reading the story


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2012)

there were some delays


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> That seems to be an effect of the powercuts, not a cause.



I did say connected, not the cause


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I did say connected, not the cause



Do I care what you said?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Do I care what you said?



Well you did seem to want to point it out to me


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well you did seem to want to point it out to me



Bored.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bored.


 
Same as.  I'm off to do some shopping.

Everyone's bored and snappy on here today


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Same as. I'm off to do some shopping.
> 
> Everyone's bored and snappy on here today



Out? Now?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bored.



Nip to the shop for me.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Nah, off to bed in not too long.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2012)

It'll only take 15 mins.


----------



## fjydj (Jan 18, 2012)

Power cut in the middle of Sudbourne Road but there's electrics at both ends. What's going on?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 18, 2012)

fjydj said:


> Power it in the middle of Sudbourne Road but there's electrics at both ends. What's going on?



You could take a walk round brixton and have a look for other anomolies.   When you get to the Nisa on Brixton Hill nip in and get me some snouts to drop off at mine please, thank you.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

fjydj said:


> Power cut in the middle of Sudbourne Road but there's electrics at both ends. What's going on?



Right now? Sorry, but that's a leetle bit funny.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Out? Now?



No
Yes

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/content/information5/2362rocketerB


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah. Spliff, then bed here.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

Brixton Road Claw?

​http://yfrog.com/nzfymtdj


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2012)

That has clearly fallen off an old fur stole.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That has clearly fallen off an old fur stole.


That depends on whether it's  moving or not.


----------



## story (Jan 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That has clearly fallen off an old fur stole.



Do/did they leave the claws on them, then?

I'm imagining those ladies of yore with red scratchy marks on their alabaster shoulders after flinging them about in a languorous and luxurious manner.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2012)

story said:


> Do/did they leave the claws on them, then?


I had one that belonged to my great-granny (pine marten apparently) and the legs feet & claws were on that, as well as the heads and little beady glass eyes.


----------



## story (Jan 18, 2012)

And the little teeth too?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 18, 2012)

No teeth


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> That has clearly fallen off an old fur stole.



Maybe it was for use in black magic?    (The claw, not the stole)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 18, 2012)

I think it has brought nothing but bad luck to the owner, for it is cursed. The owner keeps flinging it out in disgust and horror at the series of unfortunate events it has caused (death of family pets, house fires, loss of hair etc), yet it keeps mysteriously returning to the house.


----------



## story (Jan 18, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think it has brought nothing but bad luck to the owner, for it is cursed. The owner keeps flinging it out in disgust and horror at the series of unfortunate events it has caused (death of family pets, house fires, loss of hair etc), yet it keeps mysteriously returning to the house.


 
Creeping back on its little feet, sneaking up the front stoop to scratch at the door, disconsolate and weary. So many times has this occurred, so burdened and footsore is the cursed stole that last night a threadbare foot detached itself from the rest of it to lay down and die in the streeet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

story said:


> Creeping back on its little feet, sneaking up the front stoop to scratch at the door, disconsolate and weary. So many times has this occurred, so burdened and footsore is the cursed stole that last night a threadbare foot detached itself from the rest of it to lay down and die in the streeet.



and it's been doing it so long, it's lost his teeth, like Mrs M


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

The burning Brixton issues of the day 

At least part of a dead animal lying in a road has distracted us all from marketgate


----------



## story (Jan 18, 2012)

Or maybe it got caught in a trap and gnawed off its own foot.

It is free, but bleeding badly and in need of succour and sanctuary. Look out, Urbs! It's at your back door, catching a ride in the lift, creeping in through the letterbox, looking for a place to hide away!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 18, 2012)

*seals letterbox*


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 18, 2012)

For all you cyclists in Brixton and surrounding area, there is a FREE Dr Bike surgery tonight (and again on the 15th February) at the Kennington Triangle opposite Oval tube between 5.30pm and 7.30pm.

More info here:  http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/TransportStreets/WalkingCycling/Cycling.htm


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers Hatter


----------



## Onket (Jan 19, 2012)

The Trinity has some leftover Christmas ale selling for £2 a pint at the moment.

4.8%, so decent strength but not too dark like some Christmas ales are. And it's not out of date, assuming they didn't lie to me.


----------



## OpalFruit (Jan 19, 2012)

There's a mini upside down and surrounded by police tape in Effra Rd. Anyone know how that happened?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2012)

Is the FaceStalk Handpicked Brixton account anything to do with here? I was always thinking that it's not, but then their news feed in the last few weeks has been decidedly influenced by topics posted here (apart from GreenBicycleGate).


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2012)

I noticed that. 'Brixton characters', for example.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2012)

OpalFruit said:


> There's a mini upside down and surrounded by police tape in Effra Rd. Anyone know how that happened?



something about totals mini then runs away. according to someone at hootenanny, quoted on brixton blog, reported on twitter.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2012)

What is/was the sentech tower?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What is/was the sentech tower?





Brixton, _South Africa_.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Is the FaceStalk Handpicked Brixton account anything to do with here? I was always thinking that it's not, but then their news feed in the last few weeks has been decidedly influenced by topics posted here (apart from GreenBicycleGate).





London_Calling said:


> I noticed that. 'Brixton characters', for example.


it annoyed me so I unliked it


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 19, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Is the FaceStalk Handpicked Brixton account anything to do with here? I was always thinking that it's not, but then their news feed in the last few weeks has been decidedly influenced by topics posted here (apart from GreenBicycleGate).


No, it's not, but I reckon they look here. I've seen a double page spread in the Evening Standard in which 'quotes from people in the streets of Brixton' were lifted wholesale from here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 19, 2012)

this burger looks a bit lush though  

http://noshable.co.uk/2012/01/09/i-can-resist-everything-except-tempura-honest-burgers-brixton/


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 19, 2012)

'Tempura'? It was a 'fritter' there the other day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 19, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> For all you cyclists in Brixton and surrounding area, there is a FREE Dr Bike surgery tonight (and again on the 15th February) at the Kennington Triangle opposite Oval tube between 5.30pm and 7.30pm.
> 
> More info here:  http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Services/TransportStreets/WalkingCycling/Cycling.htm


Thanks for the tip. Went and got my bike checked and was told it was in good nick. I was scared that I would need to expensively replace the rims soon, so that's a load off my mind


----------



## colacubes (Jan 19, 2012)

Just had a letter through the door confirming that planning permission's been given for development of the building above Iceland into 24 studio flats for students.  There's also a shit load of caveats about them having to not fuck up the building which I haven't quite got my head round yet.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> ..according to someone at hootenanny, quoted on brixton blog, reported on twitter.


tru fax bruv


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 19, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Just had a letter through the door confirming that planning permission's been given for development of the building above Iceland into 24 studio flats for students. There's also a shit load of caveats about them having to not fuck up the building which I haven't quite got my head round yet.


some posh kids from the shires are gonna get a shock when they move into their new digs...
.
.
.
.
.
.

...NINE coffee shops on their doorstep.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 20, 2012)

Will they be UK students though? from the section 106 work I'm doing with Lambeth at the moment the focus seems to be on
the richer overseas Market. Which reminds me of the sales technique for the goldfinger Elephant & Castle tower block sales.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and today I learnt that the model for that 80s anthena man and baby photo lives in Herne Hill. #dullfact


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2012)

newly built one-bed studios for students will be for rich/foreign students.

apparently the athena poster guy has slept with FIVE THOUSAND women. howaboutthat


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

If anyone is planning to bus/drive to Clapham there are roads closed.

TFL:



> Long Road : Accident: Closures still in place. A3 s/bound queues to Clapham High Str. A3 e/bound to Clapham Common North side.



Twitter posts claiming a truck hit a cyclist or motor cyclist


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

> HANDPICKED BRIXTON
> 
> Local celebrity '80s Athena Man' has slept with 5000 women: how many local celebrities have you slept with?


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> this burger looks a bit lush though
> 
> http://noshable.co.uk/2012/01/09/i-can-resist-everything-except-tempura-honest-burgers-brixton/



_Looks_ like they've used the wrong type of bun entirely. You can't have a burger in a crusty roll.

But yeah, apart from that looks good. Is that one of the places in the market or something?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 20, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Will they be UK students though? from the section 106 work I'm doing with Lambeth at the moment the focus seems to be on
> the richer overseas Market. Which reminds me of the sales technique for the goldfinger Elephant & Castle tower block sales.



I suspect they'll be going for the foreign student market.  They're going to have to put some decent double glazing on for the flats on Brixton Road as the noise is constant there.  Will be surprisingly quiet at the back though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> _Looks_ like they've used the wrong type of bun entirely. You can't have a burger in a crusty roll.
> 
> But yeah, apart from that looks good. Is that one of the places in the market or something?


Looks more like a brioche type of roll (not like breakfast brioche) which is good for burgers - doesn't go soggy 

I'm going to try making some myself... morcilla and beef burgers


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2012)

Brioche is sweet, isn't it? Yuk.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

breakfast brioche is yes, but as I wrote up there ^ these aren't like breakfast brioche - they are firmer than normal buns (*snigger*) but not sweet, but they are still called brioche.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Their buns are lovely.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2012)

Onket said:


> _Looks_ like they've used the wrong type of bun entirely. You can't have a burger in a crusty roll.
> 
> But yeah, apart from that looks good. Is that one of the places in the market or something?



It's Honest burger in the market - very nice burger - bun is sweet but complements the onion relish which is used in their cheese burger. Chips and burger is £7:50 but I enjoyed it!


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 20, 2012)

£7.50 is too pricey for a bit of bread, potatoes and a meat patty.

For that price, I could go to sitifiss and get a mixed mezze plate that feeds two and a piece of cake.


----------



## Onket (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, that is well overpriced.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Overpriced fo sho, but fucking lovely burgers it must be said.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Dunno why people get so excited about burgers.
They definitely saw you coming


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno why people get so excited about burgers.



Hold on there junior.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

You can get some proper good food in BV for the same or less.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You can get some proper good food in BV for the same or less.



Perhaps you can.

I do think that getting excited about burgers is a good thing though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Not if they cost £7.50 and you can have a proper sit down meal with better food just yards away


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's a bit like getting excited for pizza.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not if they cost £7.50 and you can have a proper sit down meal with better food just yards away



What price should they be? Would you be excited if they were £6 or even £5?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Horses for courses innit. But other places in BV are deffo better value for money.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Yeah, it's a bit like getting excited for pizza.



What is going on today?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

(((pizza & burgers)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What price should they be? Would you be excited if they were £6 or even £5?


I wouldn't get excited about a burger


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2012)

As burgers go, it was a good burger. In the same week I had a burger at Meat Liquor ( another hyped up burger joint!) - it was very nice too. Both have some good and bad points.

There are some good value meals in the Brixton village, so go and try them - enjoy them and stop moaning. If I wanted to pay a few quid for a meal, I'd either get something frozen from Sainsburys or go to a fast food place.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I wouldn't get excited about a burger



So price is irrelevant to you? We are wasting each others time here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So price is irrelevant to you? We are wasting each others time here.


Not quite. If I was told they sold ace burgers for say, £4, I might try it to see what the fuss was about. 
It's all academic anyway, as eating 'out' is not something I can afford to right now, even though I'm just off to meet some friends for lunch now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Not quite. If I was told they sold ace burgers for say, £4, I might try it to see what the fuss was about.
> It's all academic anyway, as eating 'out' is not something I can afford to right now, even though I'm just off to meet some friends for lunch now



You are speaking in tongues sir. This is the last reply you will get from me today.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What is going on today?



We're outing boring food.


----------



## paolo (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I wouldn't get excited about a burger



Oh I would. Really good ones are a treat.


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno why people get so excited about burgers.


Because a well-made burger can taste good?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> We're outing boring food.



You're just outing yourself as a boring person really


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> You're just outing yourself as a boring person really



I'm much worse than boring.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Twitter posts claiming a truck hit a cyclist or motor cyclist



http://www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/...dium=Twitter&ref=rss&utm_source=SNS.analytics

The guy on the bike died and two people arrested. Not good at all


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 20, 2012)

Badgers said:


> So price is irrelevant to you? We are wasting each others time here.



It's about value for money. If I can get more value from the same amount of money or less money, it's really a no-brainer. I like big portions with good taste. I can get spend a fiver in the Algerian cabin/Healthy Eaters/Sitifiss/Cafe Max and leave stuffed without compromising on taste. Sure some of these places don't have the 'ambience' of BV, but my gut doesn't care about ambience.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> We're outing boring food.


sounds to me like you haven't had a good burger


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2012)

I failed to eat at Okan for the 3rd week in a row.  Very rarely go to BV but really want to try Okan.  Sadly, the last 2 weeks it was shut and today the owner hadn't turned up so her colleague said they'd be starting late.    one day.....


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

The mini spoken of yesterday, unconventionally parked on Effra Rd:







courtesy of our close friend/s at HANDPICKED BRIXTON


----------



## Rushy (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> The mini spoken of yesterday, unconventionally parked on Effra Rd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one that had Effra Road closed on Tuesday? About 10mins after the road reopened another shiny new Mini lost control taking the turn from northbound Effra into St Matthews Road by the Church and crashed into the kerb and, I think,  a lamp post. Must have been going some as the tyre squeal went on for ages and the car couldn't be moved and had to be lifted onto a truck. Young bloke with two girls - all ok but lots of sobbing. Utter tit whoever was driving.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

Sometimes I refresh and can't see the image so here's the post:

http://www.brixtonblog.com/mini-cooper-flipped-in-brixton-effra-road-crash/


----------



## se5 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lambeth Councillor has assault charges dropped - http://www.streathamguardian.co.uk/...egations_against_former_deputy_mayor_dropped/


----------



## B-Town (Jan 20, 2012)

Could we have a crime thread that only talked about crime in the area (not topics such as which is better burgers or pizza)?


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

Yer, quite right too, because crime is the only thing we're interested in here in Brickers. Worried about the value of my property.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

B-Town said:


> Could we have a crime thread that only talked about crime in the area (not topics such as which is better burgers or pizza)?



No.

HTH HAND


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

B-Town said:


> Could we have a crime thread that only talked about crime in the area (not topics such as which is better burgers or pizza)?


maybe you could talk more and start your own thread?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> sounds to me like you haven't had a good burger


i've been to gourmet burger places and the fact remains that no matter how you dress it up and add £s to it, a burger is just a burger. boring convenience food.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> No.
> 
> HTH HAND



I disagree, quimcunx. It's obviously a matter of great importance, and this chitter-chatter about helicopters, empty shops, road traffic incidents, lost dogs, playgrounds for children and so forth is just so much hot air and nonsense.

Crime is of VITAL importance; this day-to-day stuff about normal life is of no significance. Get your priorities right!


----------



## gabi (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with the ginger one, for maybe the first time ever


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been to gourmet burger places and the fact remains that no matter how you dress it up and add £s to it, a burger is just a burger. boring convenience food.



Hactually, I had a really delicious and enjoyable burger at Honest just this very day. A bad burger is a very bad thing, while a good burger is one of those simple dishes that is very pleasing and satisfying.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been to gourmet burger places and the fact remains that no matter how you dress it up and add £s to it, a burger is just a burger. *boring* convenience food.


matter of opinion, and yours isn't always bloody right!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i've been to gourmet burger places and the fact remains that no matter how you dress it up and add £s to it, a burger is just a burger. boring convenience food.



And any food is just food, boring and convenient.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> sounds to me like you haven't had a good burger



I don't eat red meat

But I have in the past and I remember what burgers tasted like.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I don't eat red meat
> 
> But I have in the past and I remember what burgers tasted like.



Fucking delicious you mean?


----------



## gabi (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> And any food is just food, boring and convenient.



I agree with this too. It's just sustenance at the end of the day, in much the same way as air is.

Eating's a pain in the arse basically. (literally if you go to cafe olympia in shoreditch as i did last night)


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

I have to say, I do not object to meat being a high price. The notion that the flesh of a creature that was once living is sold so cheap that it can be left on the side of a plate seems shocking and wrong to me.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Fucking delicious you mean?



I remember steak being delicious. I remember roast lamb being delicious. I don't remember burgers being anything other than average.


----------



## gabi (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> I have to say, I do not object to meat being a high price. The notion that the flesh of a creature that was once living is sold so cheap that it can be left on the side of a plate seems shocking and wrong to me.



You do know that vegetables also 'live', right?


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> You do know that vegetables also 'live', right?



I do, yes; probably more than any other person on the boards.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I remember steak being delicious. I remember roast lamb being delicious. I don't remember burgers being anything other than average.



If you liked steak but found burgers average it sounds to me like you had average burgers. Happens all the time. A good burger is pretty much only steak, minced and with some added bits.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> I have to say, I do not object to meat being a high price. The notion that the flesh of a creature that was once living is sold so cheap that it can be left on the side of a plate seems shocking and wrong to me.



True that, but then again the amount of food wasted in rich countries is shocking and wrong whether we're talking veg or meat.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> True that, but then again the amount of food wasted in rich countries is shocking and wrong whether we're talking veg or meat.


 
No argument there.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

Fwiw, I wouldn't eat burgers as convenience food, I'd rather eat carpet.

But I do eat proper meat, esp. when it has fresh ingredients, etc. Inc burgers.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

what is not proper meat about a burger? That it's been minced or ground?

edit: you edited so my question doesn't make sense


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Weirdo.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

gabi said:


> I agree with this too. It's just sustenance at the end of the day, in much the same way as air is.


 
And there's no difference between sea air, mountain air, city air, air in the Tube system, a smoky nightclub...


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I remember steak being delicious. I remember roast lamb being delicious. I don't remember burgers being anything other than average.


I was a vegetarian for many years and have barely had any burgers since not being a veggie. And I would have chosen most other dishes over a burger. However, the trip to meat liquor and to honest burger has introduced me to the good burger. In fact so much so I'd like to go back now and eat more burger!

NOW!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> I wouldn't eat burgers as convenience food, I'd rather eat carpet. But I do eat proper meat, esp. when it's well flavoured.



how are we now talking about carpet munching? keep it clean please - this is not the forum for oral sex..


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> what is not proper meat about a burger? That it's been minced or ground?


 
Fast food burgers: that's not even proper food.


----------



## B-Town (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> maybe you could talk more and start your own thread?



I dont know how to start my own thread anymore. Advice on how to do this much appreciated. My previous threads were particularly popular...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> Fast food burgers: that's not even proper food.



Often it's the non-meat ingredients that let it down. The pattie at McD's or BK is just meat, it's the rest that's shite.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> Fast food burgers: that's not even proper food.


I know that, but LC edited


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> what is not proper meat about a burger? That it's been minced or ground?
> 
> edit: you edited so my question doesn't make sense


So did you 

As I understood it, the original (USA) idea was to find a use for the bits of an animal that would otherwise be given to other animals - they minced it and marketed it as burgers.

That is the meat in convenience burgers and not in yer upmarket burgers. In theory. I think.

No more edits!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> I disagree, quimcunx. It's obviously a matter of great importance, and this chitter-chatter about helicopters, empty shops, road traffic incidents, lost dogs, playgrounds for children and so forth is just so much hot air and nonsense.
> 
> Crime is of VITAL importance; this day-to-day stuff about normal life is of no significance. Get your priorities right!



I feel chastened.  Sometimes I forget that Brixton is no more than the sum of it's crime figures.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Often it's the non-meat ingredients that let it down. The pattie at McD's or BK is just meat, it's the rest that's shite.



Grass-fed beef that's been allowed to live long enough to get some flavour on its bones, and then killed humanely so as to limit the shock hormones that toughen the meat, and butchered so as to preserve the integrity of the meat, and hung so that the flavour develops?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 20, 2012)

I expect there'll be something about burgers on the handpicked Brixton facebook page later...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> So did you
> 
> As I understood it, the original (USA) idea was to find a use for the bits of an animal that would otherwise be given to other animals - they minced it and marketed it as burgers.
> 
> ...



Do you eat sausages? That's where you'll get all the bits. Faces and arses and all that.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

I like faces and arses.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

In that order? I eat anything. Usually in 'builder' type portions. But not from McDonalds and the like.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

story said:


> Grass-fed beef that's been allowed to live long enough to get some flavour on its bones, and then killed humanely so as to limit the shock hormones that toughen the meat, and butchered so as to preserve the integrity of the meat, and hung so that the flavour develops?



I doubt that. It's still mainly meat though, not cut with all sorts to stretch it AFAIK.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I feel chastened. Sometimes I forget that Brixton is no more than the sum of it's crime figures.


 
Honestly  Is it any wonder we're no longer a matter of statistical shock and horror? It's people like you that are letting the side down, you know.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> That is the meat in convenience burgers and *not in yer upmarket burgers*. In theory. I think.
> 
> No more edits!


or my burgers


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I expect there'll be something about burgers on the handpicked Brixton facebook page later...


 
I got an email yesterday from London Farmer's Market telling me all about sausages and how to like them.
;
;
;
;
;
Hmmm....

...London Farmer's Market....

London. Farmer's. Market.
;
;
;
;
;


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyway, we're arguing with Orang Utan about food quality, which is quite possibly the most pointless thing possible.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Anyway, we're arguing with Orang Utan about food quality, which is quite possibly the most pointless thing possible.



Does he not have tastebuds?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2012)

Seemingly not.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

B-Town said:


> I dont know how to start my own thread anymore. Advice on how to do this much appreciated. My previous threads were particularly popular...



Go to the forum button (e.g. Brixton), and then when you're on the front page of the forum you want, look to the top right hand side. You'll see a button that says "post new thread". Click on that, and away you go.

simples


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> If you liked steak but found burgers average it sounds to me like you had average burgers. Happens all the time. A good burger is pretty much only steak, minced and with some added bits.


No it's not.  It has more fat than steak.  Should ideally be 20% fat to be juicy and flavoursome.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 20, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I doubt that. It's still mainly meat though, not cut with all sorts to stretch it AFAIK.


They do use decent meat at Honest Burger so I'm not sure what your point is here.

Anyway, they're coining it in.  One of the owners was having his hair done at Tidy the other day and was saying how insanely busy they are all the time.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Ms T said:


> No it's not. It has more fat than steak. Should ideally be 20% fat to be juicy and flavoursome.



True dat.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2012)

Ms T said:


> They do use decent meat at Honest Burger so I'm not sure what your point is here.
> 
> Anyway, they're coining it in. One of the owners was having his hair done at Tidy the other day and was saying how insanely busy they are all the time.



Oh, I was on about cheap and cheerful burgers like you might find in less savoury establishments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> matter of opinion, and yours isn't always bloody right!


of course it is!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Anyway, we're arguing with Orang Utan about food quality, which is quite possibly the most pointless thing possible.


why do you say that? i have exquisite taste and a refined palate.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why do you say that? i have exquisite taste and a refined palate.



Where did you go for lunch?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Where did you go for lunch?


beanies baby cafe in croydon with H and L. not a gourmand experience but fun nonetheless


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> beanies baby cafe in croydon with H and L. not a gourmand experience but fun nonetheless



How much do they charge for a baby on a bun?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> How much do they charge for a baby on a bun?


£2.50 under 18 months (age, not aged)


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> beanies baby cafe in croydon with H and L. not a gourmand experience but fun nonetheless



Oh H texted me to tell me about the cafe. I told her I didn't believe there was anything nice in west Corydon.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> beanies baby cafe in croydon with H and L. not a gourmand experience but fun nonetheless



oh.. I'm going there in a few weeks with friends... got a cheapo voucher from savvy mummies for afternoon tea and creche...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 20, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> not a gourmand experience but fun nonetheless


Do you mean gourmand or gourmet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2012)

I've just come past Lambert Road on the bus. Loads and loads of flashing lights/police vehicles. Any idea what's happening?

eta:  According to Twatter, boys fighting, murder, maybe both 

https://twitter.com/#!/search/Brixton Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2012)

More






darkejon Jon Darke  

#*Brixton* fight starting in *Sainsburys* throwing bottles if wine escalated to street fight *and* guns shown. Lambert rd now shut by Police
 20 minutes ago


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

I knew that Sainsburys would be trouble.

Never heard any sirens though.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 20, 2012)

From Handpicked Brixton

"Handpicked Brixton
*A chain coffee house moves in to Sanders' old space http://LDN.in/mo6k12" ​*

At least they are linking to U75.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> From Handpicked Brixton
> 
> "Handpicked Brixton
> 
> ...



There's a thread on it somewhere.  I think someone on the thread put up plans of what the interior was going to look like.  I saw inside some time last year.  I liked what I saw (ie. the brickwork/archways etc)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 20, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Do you mean gourmand or gourmet?


Dunno


----------



## nagapie (Jan 20, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> oh.. I'm going there in a few weeks with friends... got a cheapo voucher from savvy mummies for afternoon tea and creche...



Voucher would be the way, looked it up and it's expensive.


----------



## story (Jan 20, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just come past Lambert Road on the bus. Loads and loads of flashing lights/police vehicles. Any idea what's happening?
> 
> eta: According to Twatter, boys fighting, murder, maybe both
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/search/Brixton Hill



Aw crap.

I was just thinking it had been pretty quiet recently.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2012)

Nah, just guns shown.  No murder.   is the word, anyhoo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 20, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Nah, just guns shown. No murder. is the word, anyhoo.



Didn't think there'd been a murder.  Twatter would be a bit busier otherwise I reckon

Good, I knew that new Sainsbury's would have trouble before long


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 21, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno


A gourmand is a fat greedy pig, a gourmet is someone who appreciates the finer points of cuisine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 21, 2012)

Both then


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2012)

Keeerrrazy japes on Atlantic Road






http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-murder-of-crows-on-atlantic-road-brixton/


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2012)

There was Hari Krishnas in Brixton today!


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> There was Hari Krishnas in Brixton today!



Dressed as crows?


----------



## boohoo (Jan 21, 2012)

Winot said:


> Dressed as crows?



No 

They were in front of iceland - about 6 of them - pamphlets, singing and bell tinging!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 21, 2012)

boohoo said:


> No
> 
> They were in front of iceland - about 6 of them - pamphlets, singing and bell tinging!



what, the crows?


----------



## B-Town (Jan 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Nah, just guns shown. No murder. is the word, anyhoo.


get this on my thread!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone come out the tube last night.  Had the fortune to whiff thousands of sweaty, perfumed young girls streaming out of the Ed Sheeran gig   it was quite an odour.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 22, 2012)

T





editor said:


> Keeerrrazy japes on Atlantic Road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That black crow was in a photo shoot on Rush Common this morning.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 22, 2012)

B-Town said:


> get this on my thread!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2012)

boohoo said:


> No
> 
> They were in front of iceland - about 6 of them - pamphlets, singing and bell tinging!


I passed them at about 1pm yesterday


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I passed them at about 1pm yesterday



Did you convert?  They do nice food!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Did you convert?  They do nice food!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2012)

marty21 said:


> I passed them at about 1pm yesterday



The crows?


----------



## story (Jan 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The crows?


 
The crows passed me on Coldharbour lane yesterday. Two of them were running down the middle of the street, and I was so busy watching them that I nearly walked slap-bang into another that was standing still, patient and terse and silent, by the train station stairs. Gave me quite a turn.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 22, 2012)

Crows, Hari Krishna and Marty21 all in Brixton yesterday... coincidence? Or are they somehow all connected?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2012)

(((Dispersal Zone)))


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 22, 2012)

I too saw one of the crows up by New Park Road earlier. Random antics.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2012)

story said:


> The crows passed me on Coldharbour lane yesterday. Two of them were running down the middle of the street, and I was so busy watching them that I nearly walked slap-bang into another that was standing still, patient and terse and silent, by the train station stairs. Gave me quite a turn.



perhaps he was in a hurry to join the rest of his  hari krishna friends.


----------



## story (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Jan 22, 2012)

oh, and I saw Jay Rayner in the market.  Didn't think to ask if he was there for the haris or the crows.


----------



## ash (Jan 22, 2012)

He's after a free lunch of course!!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> oh, and I saw Jay Rayner in the market. Didn't think to ask if he was there for the haris or the crows.


He's signed up to these boards. I remember him getting a full on anti-yup roasting from the combined AnnaKey/IntoStella axis once.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2012)

didn't he end up inviting them round for dinner?
he is a local (herne hill i think). he's often roaming the streets or sweating at the lido gym. i saw him in tesco once looking shifty. i had to take a look in his basket to see if he was guiltily snarfing findus crispy pancakes or something.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't he end up inviting them round for dinner?
> he is a local (herne hill i think). he's often roaming the streets or sweating at the lido gym. i saw him in tesco once looking shifty. i had to take a look in his basket to see if he was guiltily snarfing findus crispy pancakes or something.



He lives near me.  I see him often - yesterday he was going into the Lido gym looking a bit rough and very knackered.  Which to be fair could just as well describe my appearance at the time.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

I see a hirsute actor of norn iron origin is back in there, as well.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The crows?


yes


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Crows, Hari Krishna and Marty21 all in Brixton yesterday... coincidence? Or are they somehow all connected?


I am all three


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 23, 2012)

There's a burnt-out front room and a pile of charred furniture outside a house about half-way up Leander Road this morning. I only live a couple of hundred yards up the road and didn't hear any sirens over the weekend...


----------



## story (Jan 23, 2012)

Has anyone been skating yet?

I went in the other day and the lady at the counter allowed me to go in for a look. There were three young girls whizzing about the rink, being very elegant and athletic. They had white skates and legwarmers and everything.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't he end up inviting them round for dinner?
> he is a local (herne hill i think). he's often roaming the streets or sweating at the lido gym. i saw him in tesco once looking shifty. i had to take a look in his basket to see if he was guiltily snarfing findus crispy pancakes or something.



You should have checked for cheese.  That's one of the most shoplifted items of food apparently


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 23, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You should have checked for cheese. That's one of the most shoplifted items of food apparently


Is that according to Worral-Thompson?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> Is that according to Worral-Thompson?



A newspaper printed article of the top most shoplifted foods (after AWT's little spree)


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 23, 2012)

And was there any more detail, ie is brie more frequently shoplifted than camembert?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> And was there any more detail, ie is brie more frequently shoplifted than camembert?



No.  Salmon was one of the top most-shoplifted foods though.  Think steak was another


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 23, 2012)

Disappointing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2012)

*Why is cheese the most shoplifted food item in the world?*


http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/shortcuts/2012/jan/10/cheese-most-shoplifted-food-item


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2012)

story said:


> Has anyone been skating yet?
> 
> I went in the other day and the lady at the counter allowed me to go in for a look. There were three young girls whizzing about the rink, being very elegant and athletic. They had white skates and legwarmers and everything.



Four times! (our excuse is that we have young children).  It's great fun (tho' not cheap).  There are various people giving 15 min lessons (£10) if you need them.  The service hasn't yet reached Brixton standards.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

Ice skating is something I have never, ever, found 'great fun'.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> Ice skating is something I have never, ever, found 'great fun'.



In which case I'd advise against it.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> Four times! (our excuse is that we have young children). It's great fun (tho' not cheap). There are various people giving 15 min lessons (£10) if you need them. The service hasn't yet reached Brixton standards.


Do you mean it hasn't become quite as bad as the legendary local norm yet, or that it's so bad it'd have to improve before reaching Brixton standards?


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Do you mean it hasn't become quite as bad as the legendary local norm yet, or that it's so bad it'd have to improve before reaching Brixton standards?



The former - they are currently quite friendly.  Hope it lasts.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

Winot said:


> In which case I'd advise against it.



It's ok, I've not put myself through it for about 20 years.

See also: Canoeing in the rain. But that's more like 25 years.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Onket said:


> It's ok, I've not put myself through it for about 20 years.
> 
> See also: Canoeing in the rain. But that's more like 25 years.



How about fishing in the rain?


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2012)

Fuck me, yeah.

Night fishing: AVOID irrespective of the weather.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 23, 2012)

Chilavert said:


> There's a burnt-out front room and a pile of charred furniture outside a house about half-way up Leander Road this morning. I only live a couple of hundred yards up the road and didn't hear any sirens over the weekend...



Sirens raced past our house at about 8.30 last night (sunday)


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 23, 2012)

There was another power cut this morning. I noticed it at 4.30ish, but it must have been off for a while, the power was back on again by 5.20ish but it took them several goes to make it stay on. Don't know how widespread the fault was (our street is off Acre Lane on the north side).  And you could see the Northern Lights in Yorkshire; these facts could be connected but probably aren't.


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2012)

Ours was out from 3.20am until 13.30 with a few flickers off and on before finally restored to normal service. The helpline (automated) said it affected sw4 7,  sw2 8, and part of sw9 and was caused by a fault on the underground(no mention of the northern lIghts)


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2012)

Gone off again, reading by candlelight !! Sorry that was an underground cable not the underground.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2012)

It's those fucking Hare Krishnas, I'm sure of it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2012)

Crows pecking at the cables?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 23, 2012)

just been looking at an insurance document from Lambeth... the admin officer for Lambeth's building insurance dept is called Mr A. Flood.


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> It's those fucking Hare Krishnas, I'm sure of it



They do like a candle don't they?  You could be right!


----------



## ash (Jan 23, 2012)

Still no electric I'm bored and it's starting to get cold!!


----------



## fortyplus (Jan 24, 2012)

Showered and shaved in bright electric light this morning, which is better than doing both by feel in the dark.


----------



## T & P (Jan 24, 2012)

A few weeks after a pedestrian was killed on the Tulse Hill one-way system, I walked past the aftermath of another collision this evening. The man was alive and conscious, but they had put one of those collars and immobilised his neck before loading him into the ambulance- I hope it won't be anything too serious. Worst of all is, according to someone who saw it happen, this was a hit-and-run job.


----------



## story (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it just me, or is it really fucking cold today?

Seems to have gotten under ma skin.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2012)

I think it's you - much warmer than yesterday.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 25, 2012)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I think it's you - much warmer than yesterday.



Yep. Pretty mild by comparison I think.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 25, 2012)

Definitely warmer than before. Gonna get older again tho.


----------



## story (Jan 25, 2012)

We're all getting older, TruXta.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2012)

A2217 : Acre Lane closed both ways at the B221 Bedford Road junction in Clapham, because of an accident.

Twitter thinks another bad motorbike crash. Not good after the same thing last week 

Confirmed:
http://brixton.london.myvillage.com...mon?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## netbob (Jan 28, 2012)

Chinese New Year Dragon procession about to start on Electric Avenue.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 28, 2012)

memespring said:


> Chinese New Year Dragon procession about to start on Electric Avenue.



And I'm not dressed for this again....

Take pics!!    please!


----------



## mrtea (Jan 28, 2012)

I got my mum stayin' and were looking for somewhere comfy in Brixton.. good food & drinks a bonus any suggestions ?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 28, 2012)

mrtea said:


> I got my mum stayin' and were looking for somewhere comfy in Brixton.. good food & drinks a bonus any suggestions ?



Asmara on Coldharbour Lane if you like Eritrean.  Dead friendly, you can take your time and lovely food


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone need a spare copy of the Saturday Guardian? We have a spare copy near the Hootananny


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

Anarchy on Dulwich Rd


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 29, 2012)

what does that mean?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2012)

In a time when some mourn the loss of national identity it is good to see the young men of Herne Hill dressing in traditional costume.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 29, 2012)

Brockwell Park has been properly fucked up by the digging up of all the paths. I think they've been re-laying pipes or drainage or something but rather than tarmaccing or paving over the top, the trenches have just been left with gravel/stone on the top and there's potholes and hazards everywhere. It's a bit of a task trying to ride your bike or push a pram along some of the paths. I hope they're eventually going to re-pave the paths but it's shocking at the moment


----------



## Ms T (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, it's proper shit when running too, or even just walking the dog.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 29, 2012)

It is a struggle... cycling up and over with a toddler on the back and a bun in the oven is tricky at the best of times..   but I'm sure they will finish it.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 31, 2012)

Groupon are doing a deal with Fitness First today (thinking of Streatham Hill); 10 visits for £12, iirc. Looks quite glam but, jesus, that place has a rubbish range of classes. Got a pool though.

(((lido)))


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2012)

The old Tangiers restaurant is becoming a dim sum bar and Pauloz Way a cafe/shop called Where Am I


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

You could hardly be blamed for wondering where you are with all the refurbs they have there.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2012)

Remember when that Tangier place opened as a bar, and tried the name Double Shot but it was a week after a double shooting?

I was remembering that as I passed it the other day.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2012)

Wasn't it Bang Bang? And they had a promo flyer withsome dude firing a hand gun. Councillors were a tad unimpressed and it soon became The Bar with No Name.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2012)

Rushy said:


> Wasn't it Bang Bang? And they had a promo flyer withsome dude firing a hand gun. Councillors were a tad unimpressed and it soon became The Bar with No Name.



Yep, it was Bang Bang


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh yeah, that's right.

And the bar failed, pretty comprehensibly. The man who ran it: he was an arse, eh. Had a couple of run ins with him.


----------



## paolo (Jan 31, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> The old Tangiers restaurant is becoming a dim sum bar and Pauloz Way a cafe/shop called Where Am I



Didn't Pauloz Way rename and refurb only about 10 seconds ago?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes.  Paolo handed over the management to someone else and it changed name to os navigodores.  Now it is changing again.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2012)

story said:


> Oh yeah, that's right.
> 
> And the bar failed, pretty comprehensibly. The man who ran it: he was an arse, eh. Had a couple of run ins with him.



A very rude man indeed.  Not a great fan of customer service from memory


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2012)

nipsla said:


> A very rude man indeed. Not a great fan of customer service from memory


 
After the second or third bout of quite staggering rudeness (telling my companion that if she was interested in getting a date maybe she should dress better) I challenged him on his general attitude. He told me that it might be described as his USP, that you could get friendly fakery anywhere, he wasn't going to suck up to anyone.

I laughed at him, cursed his establishment to a speedy demise, and we left.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 31, 2012)

I've never heard a good word said about him, total arse


----------



## paolo (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yes.  Paolo handed over the management to someone else and it changed name to os navigodores.  Now it is changing again.



Ah ok. I stopped going for brunch after they started getting my favourite thing wrong. Must pop in to see the new set up sometime.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

I missed the Christmas decorations at Paulo'z this year, but at least the old owner had them up in the Green Market


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

He still owns it, afaik.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 31, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> I've never heard a good word said about him, total arse



This.

Sean @ Tidy Hair told me it was going to be dim sum and cocktails - a Brixton version of Hakkasan maybe!


----------



## Chilavert (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Yes. Paolo handed over the management to someone else and it changed name to os navigodores. Now it is changing again.


The food isn't great, but I like going there for a drink sometimes and the staff are always very friendly. Might go and check out the latest incarnation at the weekend.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> He still owns it, afaik.



oh yeah, I think *I *told you that some time last year after quizzing him up on it.  Just rents it to the other guy I think.  I've not been in there for months and months and months.  Food and portions went downhill


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

IIRC Brix told me.

I had a portuguese tart and a coffee in there a couple of weeks back. first time in ages.  Brix stopped being enamoured of it. It was usually her arrangement to meet there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> IIRC Brix told me.
> 
> I had a portuguese tart and a coffee in there a couple of weeks back. first time in ages. Brix stopped being enamoured of it. It was usually her arrangement to meet there.



Seems like it's lost quite a few customers


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

They had some Prado (?) on the sunday I went last.  Quite nice for a change.

Weren't too busy mind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> They had some Prado (?) on the sunday I went last. Quite nice for a change.
> 
> Weren't too busy mind.



Prado? 

Not sure what that is.  Do you mean Fado?


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 31, 2012)

prado is the rail that goes around the lower part of a wall, silly!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Prado?
> 
> Not sure what that is. Do you mean Fado?



It's a big Museum in Madrid.

So quimmy was at least on the right peninsula.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Belushi said:


> It's a big Museum in Madrid.
> 
> So quimmy was at least on the right peninsula.



Ah, so she had a Portuguese Tart in a museum in Madrid.  Didn't realise museums allowed that kind of thing, but fair play to them


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

So I'm giving myself 1 point.

This is just the sort of chitter chatter that  that crime-obsessed poster hates.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah, so she had a Portuguese Tart in a museum in Madrid. Didn't realise museums allowed that kind of thing, but fair play to them



No, she was mistaken for a Portugese Tart in a museum in Madrid


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 31, 2012)

Belushi said:


> No, she was mistaken for a Portugese Tart in a museum in Madrid



Oh sorry, misread her post.  Well some men are into short tarts I suppose.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2012)

Belushi said:


> No, she was mistaken for a Portugese Tart in a museum in Madrid



Covered the price of my ticket though, so not a bad day all told.


----------



## story (Jan 31, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> So I'm giving myself 1 point.
> 
> This is just the sort of chitter chatter that that crime-obsessed poster hates.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Folks, any suggestions for good cafés in the Stockwell/Vauxhall area? I know of Bonnington already.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 1, 2012)

Brunswick House cafe is really good and right by Vauxhall station:

http://brunswickhousecafe.co.uk/

It's part cafe part weird museum and collection of oddities


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2012)

Was just looking at their website! Hmmm, never been, might spring for that. Cheers!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2012)

It's February!
New thread:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-chitter-chatter-news-feb-2012.288180/


----------

